# Female Growers Group



## ArtVandolay (Dec 10, 2008)

Is there any truth to the rumor (which I started and repeat here for your convenience) that the Female Growers Group is getting a cheesecake-type Christmas Calendar together?  Only 15 days to Christmas - let's cheer them on


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

:giggle: 

I'm game....

Ladies?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sure it will be a big seller!!  :hubba: "The Ladies of Marijuana Passion" :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 10, 2008)

this past my head


----------



## night501 (Dec 11, 2008)

Where can i pre-order my copy?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 11, 2008)

Are they making a cheese-cake or wearing it? :hubba:


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 11, 2008)

OMFG hippy, flat out- she is the cheesecake.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> 
> I'm game....
> 
> Ladies?


 

*hehehe :giggle:*


----------



## IRISH (Dec 11, 2008)

photo shoot at the possum lodge red???:hubba:  :guitar: :headbang2: :aok: ...bb...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 11, 2008)

LMAO Banjo!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

Beer and duct tape for everyone!  The photo shoot can begin immediately following the recitation of The Man's Pledge:

I'm a man, I can change, if I have to, I guess.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm totally down.  It'd have to be done without revealing identity though


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

I would buy 10 copies of a calender of our girls from last year  Since I see that there is a Female Growers Group, I want to start the Female Growers Appreciation Group.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

Count me in as a Female Growers Group Appreciator!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll volunteer to be the MP Calendar Censor... just send all the photo submissions to me, 'n I'll judge wether or not they are too "riskee" to put in the calender....


----------



## brushybill (Dec 11, 2008)

:rant: this is just another attempt by a male dominated online community to exploit its female members, i want nothing to do with it.
 unless, there is partial nudity, there will be nudity won't there? yea, ok. how do i subscribe,  man i'm excited, i gotta go:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 11, 2008)

Hopefully New to Chronic doesn't see this because then he would want to be in it or cry about it.


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

brushybill said:
			
		

> :rant: this is just another attempt by a male dominated online community to exploit its female members, i want nothing to do with it.
> unless, there is partial nudity, there will be nudity won't there? yea, ok. how do i subscribe,  man i'm excited, i gotta go:hubba:



We are the ones exploited I would give GM a kidney just based on her avatar  Thorn, Goddess not to mention Megan. I am the one who should be calling foul


----------



## brushybill (Dec 11, 2008)

:yeahthat:   i hear ya


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

Ill stick with goddess avater :hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2009)

missed this thread.....
hum....
now the directions to that possum place?
:rofl: 
:bolt:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 3, 2009)

It's in the small northwestern Ontario town of Possum Lake, near Port Asbestos.

If that's too far, we can meet at BanjoBuzz's place - it looks a lot like Possum Lodge, near as I can tell


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Count me in as a Female Growers Group Appreciator!


 


:ciao:  you Fellas didnt get This years?:hubba: 


heres the one I have..See *tcbud*..Starts the NEW YEAR!!! :heart:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2009)

4u, got to let  you know......
i'm a red head,
deep and dark red.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> 4u, got to let you know......
> i'm a red head,
> deep and dark red.


 

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:  even better:heart:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2009)

lol,
redhead = blonde with high blood presure


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

Need me to take yer BP:heart:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

Ohhh...another redhead here too...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 3, 2009)

:hubba: This is shaping up to be a fine calendar :hubba:


----------



## Elven (Jan 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ohhh...another redhead here too...



ohhhhhhhh readheads yummmy I mean wow I like readheads


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 4, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 4, 2009)

I would get a copy My lady got me a copy of the 2009 HighTimes grow calendar... which is almost as cool...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in too..  I will rate the cooking, cleaning, house duties... etc..

my grandma does behave and did made history..  believe me   trust me...


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 4, 2009)

yer!!!


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's nice to see that we have a bunch of lady's in the hobby, always cool in my book hehe...:smoke1:


----------

